
Ask HN: Walking Desk? - swendoog
I have a standing desk and I&#x27;m considering buying an under-desk treadmill to &quot;convert&quot; it to a walking desk.<p>I am curious to know if anyone here uses a walking desk, and how it affects their productivity.  Is it something you find yourself using often? Are you able to remain productive while walking?
======
markeddown
I've used a treadmill desk (LifeSpan) for a few years off-and-on and I love
it. Personally, I do not like standing at a tall desk. The feeling of "just
standing around" never quite goes away. I slouch, fidget, shift my weight from
one foot to the other, and even look around as though I'm stuck waiting in
line for something. For some reason the act of walking (very, very slowly mind
you) doesn't bother me at all, and I feel engaged with my work the entire
time. I have not done any testing to gauge my productivity compared with
sitting down in a chair for hours. Even if I learned there was no performance
improvement while walking, I still prefer to walk than sit. Depending on your
priorities, the most obvious difference will be aesthetic, it does wonders for
your...rear view.

A more portable, less expensive option worth looking into is a "balance
board," and unstable platform the side of a skateboard that keeps you
physically engaged by tilting in a surfing-like stance.

------
kjerzyk
I’m pretty sure “No such thing as a fish” mentioned that working on a
treadmill doesn’t do you any good.I think they said the research showed that
only one thing was improved (energy levels I believe) but they users were
failing at everything else like focus and memory.

~~~
kleer001
Can confirm, just listened to this episode. Treadmill desk users were less
productive.

------
fiftyacorn
Doesnt Linus Torvalds use one? Im sure Ive seen a few photos of him with one?

~~~
swendoog
Not sure about Linus... I know Wolfram does/did ....

